# bad day; need to vent



## QBall_1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Q-Ball,

Are you in counseling?


----------



## QBall_1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't rugsweep it because if you do and you manage to R, it will be an issue down the road!


----------



## QBall_1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I deleted my posts because I'm still managing to hurt the person I love. I deleted the posts because, while it was the way I felt a year ago, it isn't the way I've felt in a long time. 

I deleted the posts because my wife leaving wasn't her fault; it was my fault. I had an EA while married; while she was pregnant with our last child. 

The marriage is in shambles because of what I did; not what she did. 

She acted in the way any normal person would have acted when they found out that their husband wasn't faithful and he broke the most serious trust bond that they could have with another person.

I take ownership of the things I did, and understand that i'll live the rest of my life with the consequences of my inexcusable actions. It's me that abandoned her and none of her actions actually caused any of this.

To anyone that looks at this; just understand that the best advice I could give is that you need to talk to your partner about everything. If you value your marriage and the bond that you've worked so hard to forge, then you need to constantly re-honor that and be honest with yourself and your partner or you'll find that your mistakes make you (me) miserable for the rest of your life. Especially when you realize that they are decisions you'll live with until you die.


----------



## PinkSalmon13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Qball, I'm so sorry you find yourself in this position. Mistakes were made, acknowledged, and you're manning up. That's all you can do. I hope time brings you some peace.


----------

